# fastest flying duck



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Fastest flying duck I've seen was a Harliquin in the cargo hold of a 747. 650mph.


----------



## mbg drift (Oct 24, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> Fastest flying duck I've seen was a Harliquin in the cargo hold of a 747. 650mph.


I question whether you actually saw this duck.
:mischeif:


----------



## hnt4food (Jan 26, 2011)

merganzzzzzzzzzers. nothing like a flock of them in late november coming by with a nice 30 mph north wind at their tail...give em about a 6 foot lead and squeeze the trigger. :yikes:


----------

